# sovereign .22 lr



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i have a sovereign flli pietta 22 lr. that i got when i was about 4 it was my first gun and recently i was letting my sisiter shoot it which was a stupid idea for letting my sister shoot it, but anyway while she was shooting it the nob on the back of the bolt that cocks the firing pin, which you have to pull back manualy. Popped off and i am having a hard time finding a new 1 to buy for it i cant find any sovereign websites and i purchased 1 from gunbrokers but it hasnt come yet and i would like 2 buy another 1 so if the used one i bought from gunbrokers breaks i have a back up.


----------

